
Win the NESFlix – NES That Plays Netflix - extralifeta
https://www.reddit.com/r/gamers/comments/7auapp/netflixgamers_are_giving_away_the_nes_that_played/
======
extralifeta
As part of our Extra Life 2017 fundraising efforts a bunch of us are live
streaming an 24 hour LAN party.

We're giving away a very special piece of memorabilia! NESFlix / DARNes is the
only NES in the world that can watch Netflix. You might remember it from the
Castlevania Trailer
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIMrFnl5NiA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIMrFnl5NiA)
or the Hack Day blog post!

For more technical details check out Guy's blog post on the subject:
[http://blogofsomeguy.com/a/2015-03-22/nesflix.html](http://blogofsomeguy.com/a/2015-03-22/nesflix.html)
and a demo video by Guy and Alex here: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yn-
rNdYZAY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yn-rNdYZAY)

If we reach our donation goal of $10,000.00 one lucky donor will be receiving
the NES!

~~~
gcirino42
It hurts to let it go.. but I love the cause ;)

~~~
diab0lic
A very rare piece indeed!

------
HKCupcake
Looks like fun! And for a good cause, too.

------
extralifeta
There is a live stream of the event here:
[https://go.twitch.tv/netflixgamers](https://go.twitch.tv/netflixgamers)

